# Which Race/Ethnicity has the Tightest Vag?



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm assuming asians since asian men have the smallest penis?  Notice no mention of "Latina" since they are an admixture of some of the aforementioned. But Obviously Latina is an option. Be specific of which Latin American country they come from though. I'm curious what everyone's opinion is here based on experience.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got with a few native girls back in the day and was quite happy with the experience. One was perfect looking but almost too small. I'm sure she now a full blown alcoholic wit a drug problems and a gut like a 60year old trucker. Meh it was neat at the time


----------



## VonEric (Mar 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I've got with a few native girls back in the day and was quite happy with the experience. One was perfect looking but almost too small. I'm sure she now a full blown alcoholic wit a drug problems and a gut like a 60year old trucker. Meh it was neat at the time



 Yeah but just think... She might be able to get you a couple extra chips at the Casino..


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

smallest cawks

-South Korea: 3.8 inches
-India, Cambodia, and Thailand: 4 inches
-China and Japan: 4.3 inches

largest cawks
-Congo: 7.1 inches
-Ecuador: 6.9 inches
-Colombia, Ghana, and Venezuela : 6.7 inches
-American : 5.1 inches
-Australia, Russia, and Armenia: 5.2 inches
-Ireland, Mongolia, and Yemen: 5 inches


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

*20 Cities Ordered by** Penis Size*
1. New Orleans
2. Washington DC
3. San Diego
4. New York City
5. Phoenix
6. Portland
7. Atlanta
8. San Francisco
9. Chicago
10. St. Louis
11. Seattle
12. Miami
13. Indianapolis
14. Columbus
15. Boston
16. Denver
17. Los Angeles
18. Detroit
19. Philadelphia
20. Dallas/Ft. Worth

for u americans


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

*50 States Ordered by **Penis Size*
1. New Hampshire, 2. Oregon, 3. New York, 4. Indiana, 5. Arizona, 6. Hawaii, 7. Louisiana, 8. Massachusetts, 9. Alabama, 10. Washington, 11. New Mexico, 12. California, 13. Arkansas, 14. Nevada, 15. Virginia, 16. Tennessee, 17. Illinois, 18. Oklahoma, 19. South Dakota, 20. Georgia, 21. Pennsylvania, 22. Mississippi, 23. Michigan, *24. Florida*, 25. Rhode Island, 26. Kansas, 27. Maryland, 28. Minnesota, 29. Vermont, 30. Connecticut, 31. Wisconsin, 32. New Jersey, 33. North Dakota, 34. Idaho, 35. Texas, 36. Missouri, 37. Montana, 38. Ohio, 39. Nebraska, 40. Colorado, 41. Maine, 42. North Carolina, 43. Delaware, 44. South Carolina, 45. Kentucky, 46. West Virginia, 47. Alaska, 48. Iowa, 49. Utah, 50. Wyoming


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2012)

if i ever date an american woman, id like wyoming, ill probably end up with a woman from new hampshire lmao

ill stay here i think lol


----------



## Tuco (Mar 8, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> *50 States Ordered by **Penis Size*
> 1. New Hampshire, 2. Oregon, 3. New York, 4. Indiana, 5. Arizona, 6. Hawaii, 7. Louisiana, 8. Massachusetts, 9. Alabama, 10. Washington, 11. New Mexico, 12. California, 13. Arkansas, 14. Nevada, 15. Virginia, 16. Tennessee, 17. Illinois, 18. Oklahoma, 19. South Dakota, 20. Georgia, 21. Pennsylvania, 22. Mississippi, 23. Michigan, *24. Florida*, 25. Rhode Island, 26. Kansas, 27. Maryland, 28. Minnesota, 29. Vermont, 30. Connecticut, 31. Wisconsin, 32. New Jersey, 33. North Dakota, 34. Idaho, 35. Texas, 36. Missouri, 37. Montana, 38. Ohio, 39. Nebraska, 40. Colorado, 41. Maine, 42. North Carolina, 43. Delaware, 44. South Carolina, 45. Kentucky, 46. West Virginia, 47. Alaska, 48. Iowa, 49. Utah, 50. Wyoming



You sure have done your research


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> You sure have done your research


 

yeah got chaffed lips and salt poisoning ! im also soooooooo sick of oysters!


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

Doesn't matter. I fucked an italian  girl last week who I had to finger blast for 2 hours to fit in. Had an ex who was a virgin who I had to run the tip drill for 1.5 months when I finally got it in. Blood everywhere. She was british. Fucked a girl from the philipines drunk and took time to get it in then she said don't go to hard you're ripping me. Then I fucked a whore and she bled too. Bitches are rarely loose the first time I get em. 
All depends how much sex they have and how often they have it.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> I'm assuming asians since asian men have the smallest penis?


You must be Korean


----------



## boss (Mar 8, 2012)

I read its people from india that have the smallest cocks.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 8, 2012)

Asian men do have small dicks.  I've seen many in the locker room and they're definitely not gifted in the dickular region.  Niggers, on the other hand, are hung like horses.  I was in the hot tub with a nigger once and when that fukker stood up, he was at least 7" flaccid.  As far as tight vaginal cavities, they're all bout the same.  I've never been with a colored chick, but I seriously doubt they're tighter than others; prolly the loosest if I had to guess.

SFW would know best about colored chicks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2012)

In the hot tub with a black man?


----------



## gamma (Mar 9, 2012)

Shits jus skin no matter the size those bitches can be broken in !


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In the hot tub with a black man?



You dirty fucker, the Jew and a Negro?????????sore ring?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 9, 2012)

boss said:


> Doesn't matter. I fucked an italian  girl last week who I had to finger blast for 2 hours to fit in. Had an ex who was a virgin who I had to run the tip drill for 1.5 months when I finally got it in. Blood everywhere. She was british. Fucked a girl from the philipines drunk and took time to get it in then she said don't go to hard you're ripping me. Then I fucked a whore and she bled too. Bitches are rarely loose the first time I get em.
> All depends how much sex they have and how often they have it.


Hanging out around middle schools again?


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

No offense to any new negresses, but i find their vag's more slack. However they make up for it because they fuck like animals.


----------



## bundle (Mar 9, 2012)

Asian trannies...rip,rip...ohhh vags , not asses...


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 9, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In the hot tub with a black man?



and naked?


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

http://s18.postimage.org/ywa0pi9af/6a00d8341c51c053ef0120a528fb3e970c.jpg


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> No offense to any new negresses, but i find their vag's more slack. However they make up for it because they fuck like animals.


 
The're like a screen door, the more you slam it the looser it gets.


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 9, 2012)

I usually find any chick under 18 to be the tightest.... but thats just me


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> You sure have done your research



Talk about hands-on research.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 9, 2012)

This poll is a fail! Where are the dam trannies?


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

Tranny's have outies not innies.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 9, 2012)

boss said:


> Doesn't matter. I fucked an italian girl last week who I had to finger blast for 2 hours to fit in. Had an ex who was a virgin who I had to run the tip drill for 1.5 months when I finally got it in. Blood everywhere. She was british. Fucked a girl from the philipines drunk and took time to get it in then she said don't go to hard you're ripping me. Then I fucked a whore and she bled too. Bitches are rarely loose the first time I get em.
> All depends how much sex they have and how often they have it.


 
Pics of this weapon of destruction??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 9, 2012)

Sfw mom and sister  get my vote..whats they'er ethnicity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




discuss


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 10, 2012)

^^^No Answer from the penis gallery? oh and Fuck SFW


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> In the hot tub with a black man?


 
It was at the YMCA....  Fuck, i guess that doesn't make it sound any better.  I didn't suck him off or nothin'.

I wonder who voted for LW.  The ole said tightest, not most rancid.


----------



## Watson (Mar 11, 2012)

asian?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 11, 2012)

Whites


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 11, 2012)

Who the hell fucks vagina?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 11, 2012)

Most straight men do. Please keep informed.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 11, 2012)

i too took a walk on the darkside once and completely enjoyed the experience. This was the 80s and in the south still wasnt widely accepted or who knows, may have become a relationship. As the original question goes though i still think its more individual than race related, but we are all somewhat tied to our genotype.


----------

